# pérgola voladiza



## Crisvlc

¿Cómo se podría traducir *pérgola voladiza *al inglés?
Se trata de una pérgola de madera que recorre todo el recorrido de un paseo marítimo.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Emilumi

Covered walkway?? No estoy segura, así que espera que otros te comenten. Buena suerte.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

You can use the original Italian word _pergola_: http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&sourc...hIDlm1dGRAuz8HHTw&sig2=O3mr32vPTP6IwPPXowyrHA


----------



## Crisvlc

¡Muchas gracias a ambos!
¿Y cómo traduzco voladiza?* ¿Raised pergola*?


----------



## DWO

Projecting/jutting out pergola?


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Crisvlc said:


> ¡Muchas gracias a ambos!
> ¿Y cómo traduzco voladiza?* ¿Raised pergola*?


En todo el ciberespacio solo he encontrado dos entradas de Google para "pérgola voladiza", y es que es un poco de contrasentido: Un voladizo se sujeta por un solo lado a una estructura vertical, normalmente la pared de un edificio, mientras que las pérgolas son exentas y tienen dos lineas paralelas de puntos de apoyo independientes de otras estructuras.
_Raised pergola _es una tautología, por su naturaleza ya son elevadas.
Podría ser _overhanging pergola_, con el _caveat _arriba expuesto. Saludos.


----------



## Wyzguy

Hmmm, judging by the definition it sounds like a "covered walk-way".


----------



## DWO

Lo más común sería decir "pérgola *en* voladizo", que no es frecuente, pero existe.
http://labrm.mecaest.etsii.upm.es/media/IMG0012_1.jpg


----------



## aztlaniano

La palabra exacta, como señaló Miguel Antonio, es la misma:
*per·go·la* Function: _noun_
Inflected Form(s): *-s*
Etymology: Italian, from Latin _pergula _projecting roof, vine arbor
*1 a* *:* an openwork arch or covering for a walk or passageway over which climbing plants are trained *: ARBOR, TRELLIS* *b* *:* a usually vine-covered openwork shelter in a garden *: BOWER* *c* *:* a small usually circular structure consisting of a roof supported by columns <policemen in Panama have ... pillared _pergolas _from which to direct traffic -- Flora Lewis>
*2* *:* a structure usually consisting of parallel colonnades supporting an open roof of girders and cross rafters <at the end of the _pergola_ are the industrial exhibits -- _Architectural Review_>

Más ampliamente entendible sería:


Emilumi said:


> *covered walkway*


----------



## partial

Cantilevered pergola.


----------

